# What do i do ?



## esox81 (Jan 22, 2008)

i hunt on a 20 acre parcel of state land recently someone started hunting about 30 yards from my tree stand. and they have a bait pile out and "they" messed with my tree stand. i don't know if i should confront them or what


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

use the RAP line! Call the DNR and report it.....

tjstebb


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

tjstebb said:


> use the RAP line! Call the DNR and report it.....
> 
> tjstebb


If you don't- you might be the one getting ticketed for hunting over bait.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

tjstebb said:


> use the RAP line! Call the DNR and report it.....
> 
> tjstebb


 
And like the other stated you might be the one thats out on the day the C.O. decides to come thru and you just might end up being the one to get a ticket for hunting over bait.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

I assume the 20 acres you are hunting is in the LP? 
Because you do not state as such.
If it is, why are you asking what to do ? You know what you must do.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

esox81 said:


> i hunt on a 20 acre parcel of state land recently someone started hunting about 30 yards from my tree stand. and they have a bait pile out and "they" messed with my tree stand. i don't know if i should confront them or what


RAP hotline 1-800-292-7800
Let the DNR confront em...


----------



## esox81 (Jan 22, 2008)

ok there tree stand is gone and were it used to be there is a stake in the ground with a empty envelope.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

esox81 said:


> i hunt on a 20 acre parcel of state land recently someone started hunting about 30 yards from my tree stand. and they have a bait pile out and "they" messed with my tree stand. i don't know if i should confront them or what


 If some one messed up something that belonged to me, "confronting" them would be a really mild way of describing what I would do


----------

